# Sandusky River Whitebass: Updates & Photos



## Catchfish23

I am an avid white bass fisherman and am looking forward to putting many hours in down at the river this month. I created this thread for all of you whitebass lovers to give updates and photos please as many as you wish and tell your friends!


----------



## rrtresp28

I am planning to get some white bass fishing in also. Trying to arrange a trip with my 2 kids. Not sure if we will shore fish or take out the boat. Still waiting on some good fish reports before heading up there. This will be a first timer for me to white bass fish. Just got to figure out a good spot and we are going to hit it hard.


----------



## quicktafix1

Fished it yesterday. Water muddy but was dropping. In spite of that we still caught 12. Carp are filling the river too. Snagged several in the 25-30 pound range casting jigs. With the forcast of rain it may be awhile before it really takes off.


----------



## NorthSouthOhioFisherman

Check the other thread for reports/updates


----------



## mac1123

ya i went up for the walleye and only cought one and waiting for good reports on the whites cuz i from marion and still in schools so i only can go on the weekends


----------



## Catchfish23

Yea I have heard alot of the same stuff, water being high and muddy, but everyone needs to remember that this is just the beginning of the white bass run, they are usually around for the duration of may at least, we will get a good solid couple of weeks where we have solid 80 degree weather and sun and they will hit really hard. thanks for the updates keep em coming!


----------



## Catchfish23

went down yesterday with my woman for about 3 hours... she caught 3 white bass and a white perch and a shad.. i caught none lol... The only people that seemed to be doing anything productive were the waders... off shore was not very productive although the guy next to us was productive for a short while using a white twister tail under an agitator... give me more updates please!


----------



## BFG

If the water is stained badly, you need to run something with some vibration on it. 

Paddle-tail type grubs (mini sassy shad) as well as rooster tails and beetle spins really shine under these conditions. Little bit of extra flash and thump goes a long way with white bass...they'll kill 'em. 

The popping corks work great too. I use them for my kids as it accomplishes a few things. 

1. It keeps them out of snags (for the most part)

2. It serves as an attractor on the surface

3. The kids can see when they have a strike

4. It makes the rig MUCH easier for them to cast

I usually put a 1/8oz. leadhead w/ grub tail 18" or so below the cork. Make sure your leader is lighter than your mainline, so if they do get hung up, you just lose the jig...not the cork. It's pretty simple...they just cast it out and reel it in. White bass don't seem to have a preference whether or not the kids reel fast or slow. 

Let your kids pick the grub color. My kids have a contest to see who can catch the most, as the other one has to buy the winner ice cream when we are done....


----------



## Catchfish23

thinking about starting out with a chartruese rooster tail spinner today, ended the day yesterday with it but not sure, what you think?


----------



## BFG

One thing is certain about white bass fishing...

You will know if you are doing something wrong when everyone around you is catching fish and you are not. 

Take a variety...you will be fine.


----------



## dangerdave50

went up yesterday to roger young and ended up with 3. they were hittin on pink and red jigs mostly.


----------



## Ddog0587

They are there. Not UBER thick but thick enough. Did over 75 today even though I missed the morning bite again. Dawn, 3pmish and dusk seem to be the hottest times.


----------



## Catchfish23

yea it must be the morning when everyone is getting most of them because I have not been impressed with the bites at all, but I have not been down there for any morning bites yet... but the run is still early.. so I will have my days.


----------



## Catchfish23

We were fishing in our, "secret spot" for white bass the other day and my buddy pulled in this young muskie! I believe it is a Barred muskie, it almost looks like a hybrid or "Tiger" muskie as well. along with this we managed to catch a walleye, numerous large mouth, a few small mouth, a channel cat and a really nice bullhead. CLICK ON THE IMAGE TO ENLARGE.


----------



## Catchfish23

we also took a fun little picture of our first white bass of the year! of course my girlfriend caught it, but I'm not surprised she is a very good at what she does, we will be fishing and people will be like danngg that girl knows how to fish. lol


----------



## luckylure69

you guys cant fish  haha!


----------



## nooffseason

I'm not sure that's why they said "Danngg". Nice work.


----------



## Catchfish23

So todays and last nights weather are gonna screw up the river for awhile.. Sux... Oh well I have been feeling under the weather the last couple days


----------



## Catchfish23

looking forward to getting down to the river today.... beautiful day for fishin... how have they been hitting?


----------



## Catchfish23

last season... good day


----------



## catfishunter

went to the river at around 830 caught one stayed till 11 didnt catch another the guys fishing with minnows were killing them threw every artifical in my box only thing that got the one was a clown rooster tail


----------



## skipperbarbee

Got on the river around 9:00. They were biting very light on minnows, easy to miss. caught only 2 jacks all day. As we went for home, we saw a half stringer of small jacks being carried across the new bridge. We didn't see any nice females being caught yet. We shall return! :F


----------



## puregreen

How do you guys think the bite is gonna be this weekend, wanting to bring wife and kids up on the boat.


----------



## ilovetofish

Catchfish23 said:


> we also took a fun little picture of our first white bass of the year! of course my girlfriend caught it, but I'm not surprised she is a very good at what she does, we will be fishing and people will be like danngg that girl knows how to fish. lol


 wish i was a white bass lol


----------



## the_fishin_barber

me and some buddies were there monday from around 2-5 and we caught 30 between three of us using twister tails....white seemed to be the best color....only one female. we will be back this weekend!!!


----------



## jcotsmallie

nooffseason said:


> I'm not sure that's why they said "Danngg". Nice work.


haha
hahaha


----------



## Catchfish23

lol thanks for the comments guys, so it seems like they are leaning more towards the minnow and the bobber lately? most likely because of the muddy water and low visibility. this weather has been sucking. 2 inches of rain and 2 tornadoes aren't helping much!


----------



## fshnfreak

i was between state st and hayes ave the water is way up dont be fooled the fish are in there but the pickin is real slow. i would wait till mid week next week if i were plannin a trip more rain forecast for tonight and tomorrow. one snagged shad for me. i think ill find another way to passify my urges until the water drops.


----------



## Topwater Tony

i was there tuesday at the bridges.. fished from 6:30am to 6pm (w/one break), caught 103 and saw one tornado!


----------



## Get Fish

Hey Guys, I have been up in Fremont since monday, the fishing has been good at times.... you have to find them, but once you do its on! Minnows, minnows, and minnows have been whats up. Twister tails have pulled fish, but not like minnows, I would say 10-1 minnows over twisters.

I have been fishing between the railroad bridge and the Hayes street bridge....Killing them! Until today, THE WATER IS HIGH...BE CAREFUL!!! I was out between the bridges after wading the swift water and while fishing using twisters which was more sucessful today than all other days prior and a guy half my weight was fishing in between the rapid/swift water and lost his footing and was quickly flip upside down in the turbulent water and was being washed down the river in the fast water.... Talk about being in the right place at the right time... I was the closes person to the quick water from where I was fishing and did a quick side shuffle, being careful not to loose my footing on the sloping rock formation in the water and reached out to him extending my 1 piece custom 7 1/2' rod to grab ahold of; which was sucessful and I was able to pull him to safety....He was wooped, I along with another 2 guys walked a total of 4 other fisherman that were struggling in the current, out of the rising water. Afterwards, the guy that went down in the water said...lesson learned!!!!! (FYI he made the mistake of thinking he could cross at the rapid/ white water and that showed him its power. He should have kept moving further up river before crossing over). Not bragging in any way, just glad I was there to help, because if I couldn't get to him there wasn't many on the water today and certainly not out that far where the water would have carried him and ultimately filled his waders and pulled him under. (FYI he did not have on a wading belt, which will prevent them from filling with water...plus it will trap air in your waders, helping to keep you bouyant, possibly until you can get your footing or swim to calmer water.


Jason (fishnfreak) good to see you today, wish conditions would have been better so we could've fished together.

On a lighter note here is a few pics of some of my bounty...1 is of the nite (tues) bite and the other is a day (Mon) bite.


----------



## Catchfish23

Getfish very nice messes of fish and great job helping that poor fellow because if you hadn't Im sure the river would have decided his destiny for him! Topwater tony, sweet picture of the tornado and great numbers for the day! Did you take that picture yourself or did someone else?


----------



## Topwater Tony

Catchfish23 said:


> Getfish very nice messes of fish and great job helping that poor fellow because if you hadn't Im sure the river would have decided his destiny for him! Topwater tony, sweet picture of the tornado and great numbers for the day! Did you take that picture yourself or did someone else?


thank you! and yes i did, i took it with my cell phone


----------



## Catchfish23

Holy cow! I woulda been filling my pants at about that time! lol. so about the river..... is there anything to say? the rain is back and the river is still messed up from last week!


----------



## beakflowers

Does anybody have a clue when the water will be able to be fished any help would be greatly appreciated thanks!!:G


----------



## TurkGrave

Appreciate any river updates at fremont, looks like rain ends tonight thinking about making a trip up Friday hopefully the river clears up a bit. Thanks in advance for the updates and river conditions!


----------



## legendaryyaj

River is coming down fast but the weather says rain til thursday so who knows what its going to be like. Im thinking I might not even get to fish it this year.


----------



## mchdesandro

can anyone tell me where to get some crappies in decent numbers????????


----------



## Catchfish23

By checking up on the river and studying the weather lately I'm hoping to be able to fish for white bass again by friday and through the weekend... This has been one of the worst times for all of this rain, were getting april showers in may! But I would say the best chance to get down there again would be Friday because this rain is filling the river right back up


----------



## Catchfish23

I caught this 14.6 pound carp at muddy creek on 53 this past sunday.... hell cant fish for white bass might as well catch something!


----------



## Steelhead Fever

man i hope this rain stopps!.....will the river be good this weekend? nice carp by the way!!


----------



## NorthSouthOhioFisherman

Catchfish23 said:


> I caught this 14.6 pound carp at muddy creek on 53 this past sunday.... hell cant fish for white bass might as well catch something!


Nice man, jake doesn't know what he is missin out on up here LOL


----------



## Catchfish23

yea tell me about it! lol! going back there today to try to catch a bigger one or some decent cats! hopefully the frekin rain holds off today for once! I wanna get back down to the river and catch some white bass! How did you end up doing behind the golf course?


----------



## Catchfish23

yes steelhead fever the river should be better by this weekend.. provided the predicted forecast holds true


----------



## TPfisher

I'm going to be up in Marbelhead tomorrow through Sunday and was thinking about hitting this river up for a few hours. If anybody goes out tomorrow or Friday it would be sweet if you could give some general info.


----------



## NorthSouthOhioFisherman

Catchfish23 said:


> How did you end up doing behind the golf course?


Ended up skipping it to tend to women hahha heard you can't fish back there this year?


----------



## Catchfish23

yea im pretty sure i heard that too... thats weird, well in the past they made people pay like 10 bucks to park and fish there! I bet they're thick in there if no one can fish it


----------



## Scum_Frog

They quit allowing people to go back there because of all the littering that was happening. Pretty sad when a great fishing hole is no longer able to be fished over stupidity.


----------



## Catchfish23

yes I know... I hate the amount of litter there is when I go down to the river to fish.. how hard is it to pick up what you brought and take it to a trash can? Anyways... went down to the river yesterday to go for some whities.. started out verrry slow tried everything twisters, minnows under bobbers, and spinners... nothing was working. Then my girlfriend switched over to bottom fishing that was much like that of catfishing with the sinker on the bottom and the hook tied about 18 inches above the sinker. The white bass bite was on! They were hitting hard and fast and everyone was staring because we were fishing on the bottom lol it was great!


----------



## BFG

Fished downtown Fremont last night with my son. Caught 25 or so in 2.5 hours. Nothing fast and furious but consistent. Red/white tail was by far the best color. 

Wader guys over by the wall were destroying the fish. BUT...they were ALL dinks...little males and that is what I was catching too. 

Water is dirty as heck....place smells like dead carp, trash is everywhere, and people are dumping their dead minnows all over the place. 

Egads...


----------



## NorthSouthOhioFisherman

Yup, fishing is going down hill fast. with the spawned out females and little jacks its almost over


----------



## Catchfish23

I know we went down the past 2 days and we caught alot of big females which was fun... but we were still catching pretty consistent. any reports from today?


----------



## gofish216

where did you guys catch them? i went down to the rapids and did not do good at all.


----------



## Catchfish23

when we caught them the last couple days we were in between the bridges.. on bottom for the most part.. but some on pink twisters


----------



## NorthSouthOhioFisherman

Was slooooowww today. Spawned out females and smaller jacks... I said it last year early but I'm gunna go out on a limb again, I think shes about done.


----------



## Catchfish23

its sad but I'm starting to think the same thing.. hit it at dusk last night and between 3 of us in an hour we got 2 white bass... even though there were guys down there that had said they killed them before we got there so i dunno


----------



## legendaryyaj

Fished it yesterday and yes its slowing down a lot. There are a lot of jacks and we caught a lot of cats too. The spawn is on its way out and that sucks a lot since I didnt get to fish it much this year because of all the rain. Im coming back up Thursday morning to see how the morning bite is.


----------



## Catchfish23

yes that does suck... please let us all know how you end up doing


----------



## BASSunlimited

i started fishing under the two bridges this morning at 5:30am and it was horrible. we threw everything and every color we got and only manages only 2 white bass and a catfish. then we decided to move out of the hole to fish down river and didn't do so well until it hit around 10am. it started to pickup pretty good but they were all small about the size of them white perch. have about 30 to 40 whitebass in between 9 til 10.30 and left for work. i personally think the whitebass is coming to a end.


----------



## sploosh56

The run is done and on it's way out. That week and a half of high, muddy water really screwed things up this year. Been seeing a lot of gar which is never a good sign.


----------



## sploosh56

The trash is a bit out of control too.


----------



## ufaquaoiler

where you seein all these gar at...hayes rapids or by the dam?


----------



## Catchfish23

they are everywhere! In the past years I have never seen one caught between the bridges on twister tails.. this year i did! They are always very thick at the dam but now they are thick everywhere!


----------



## ufaquaoiler

looks like ill have to grab my rope lures and have a bit of fun then


----------



## WATER FOX

Fished 2day at the pumper by the wall.Caught only sheaphead and a few small ones.saw 1 wader with a stringer.Get your trolling rods out it is aboput over.


----------



## ufaquaoiler

heard everybody complain about all the gar in fremont so i went after em and caught 14 of em in just a couple hours. fish were mostly in the mid 20 inch range, but of course some small ones and my biggest measured fish was 34". i missed a ton of hits and one of em i had on for a while was just as big if not a tad bigger than my 34" fish. anyone who dont want anything to do with gar...please send them my way


----------

